# My Photos of Buenos Aires



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Interesting tour of Buenos Aires in winter. A real mix of architecture in this bustling city!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I like the handsome Deco building next to the synagogue. Very smart.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Barolo Palace*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Joseph85 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I must say..

This streets seems really ugly to me, when I was there I thoutht the same, lot of empty solars, lot of ugly letters, air conditioners... In the street there are lot of beautiful buildings, but the street is in very bad conditions


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

I have heard many great things about BA - gorgeous men, full of life and amazing architecture. I would love to visit one day but for ow I will have to be happy with following your thread - cheers mate.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Videos*

Tigre





Palermo on railroad





Tigre





9 de July Avenue





Park of coast





Boeing 737NG LV-CB Aerolineas Argentinas and more


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

el palmesano said:


> great thread!


Thanks!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------

